# Tesco Vocuhers - Online Code



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

We are just converting our Tesco Vouchers into Deals.....

One of the Online Codes is Illegible.

We have just rang Tesco Deals (took 25 mins to get through)

They said, go into your online account and you can view the codes of Valid vouchers there, copy the code.

Bit I cannot find them in our account, can anyone help?
Anyone else had to do this ?

TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi TM

Can you log into your clubcard account? Once there, click on My Account, and in there, click on "Your vouchers" (I think).

We've converted all ours now, so they're not showing up, but it's definitely in there somewhere.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

Phone Tesco House at Dundee, 01382 822200 and tell them the dates and amount of the voucher and they should clarify the code for you.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sussed it*

It was Tesco's System that was doing circles. Found what Gerald has on Screen.

We were on the Shopping page, the Clubcard page was not allowing us in due to the Tesco Operator missing the hyphen out of a name.

Thanks for the super quick replies.

Now have Deals - will Travel

TM


----------

